# Rar pour OSX



## Ricou06 (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis novice sur mac , je n'arrive pas a lancer la commande rar dans le terminal , il me met commande not found pourtant j'ai bien installé rar (faut il le mettre dans un dossier special?)
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer la procedure pas à pas pour executer une commande rar je l'en remercie 

Eric


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

met la commande dans /usr/bin


----------



## Ricou06 (10 Août 2005)

merci mais comment ? tu lances le terminal? et aprés?
merci


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

tu as installé comment ton rar (et au fait, pourquoi tu as besoin d'une archive .rar ??)


----------



## Ricou06 (10 Août 2005)

je sais pas il est dans un repertoire rar dans application ou doit on le mettre?
c'est pour une video perso de mon camescope


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

copie le dans ton home directory, il sera plus facile à atteindre en mode console


----------



## Ricou06 (10 Août 2005)

c'est ce que j'ai fais mais il me met toujours commande not found 
je craque , je veux juste un programme du style winrar windows
merci


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

Il faut que dans ta variable PATH soit positionné le chemin ou se trouve ta commande.

exemple : ta commande rar se trouve dans /Application/rar/bin/rar, dans ce cas, il faudra faire, dans le terminal :

PATH=/Application/rar/bin:$PATH; export PATH

Sinon il y a d'autres facon de compresser que de faire un rar, non ?


----------



## FjRond (11 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que dans ta variable PATH soit positionné le chemin ou se trouve ta commande.
> 
> exemple : ta commande rar se trouve dans /Application/rar/bin/rar, dans ce cas, il faudra faire, dans le terminal :
> 
> ...


Ou, pour ne pas avoir à entrer cette commande à chaque fois que vous voulez lancer rar, mettre dans le fichier ~/.profile (pour le shell bash):

```
PATH=$PATH:/Application/rar/bin
export PATH
```


----------

